# Just for fun



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Just some new pictures


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

OMG I WANT YOUR MICE


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Is that a fawn splashed! :shock: And that red; I like it so much better than any other red I've ever seen. It's bright! Not rust colored. Is it a red agouti? It looks kind of ticked in the picture.

I've been working for years to get deeper bright red like that, can't say that I haven't made progress, but wow, that is nice.

And the first one, must be a silver tan, right? The black tan looks too good to be true, I want to see his throat.

If I lived near you I'd want to see if you Sharon share alike.

I wish you'd say in the photo what they are. I'm entranced.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

. . . What in the world is that first mouse? :shock:


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Oooh lovely, when can I book my next mouse napping trip to Belguim lol! The size of the first one is gorgeous!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> . . . What in the world is that first mouse?


It's a very pale silver tan  I really like the almost white on peachy orange look, I think that is a very attractive mouse indeed.

They all look to be in lovely condition!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous silver tan! Oh, my! I've never seen such a stunning orange on a mouse that pale! Also, your red is fantastic. Truly stunning! Also-also, great tail-set on the chocolate! There are not enough exclamation points!

I am, however, curious about the fawn. What are the white markings? I would guess very light variegated, maybe.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Silver tan, wowwy wow wow! It looks like a PEW tan! It's really visually stunning!


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

It's not a silver tan  I don't know what it is. It can be silver tan, lavender tan, dove tan, etc. But he has c-genes, thats why hes white  
So in fact we call it a PEW tan 

And its not a splashed. Its just a poor fawn. We dont have good fawns and reds here. I have some, as example the male in picture 6. But I needed some new blood so the poor fawn came in 
And she's also satin. So the color looks a little bit different on the picture than it really is.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> It's not a silver tan I don't know what it is. It can be silver tan, lavender tan, dove tan, etc. But he has c-genes, thats why hes white


I'm sorry, but c genes dilute tan as well; any tan with a c-dilute has a white belly. A PEW tan looks like a PEW, a stone/beige tan looks like a fox. That mouse is a silver/pale dove tan, it's the ONLY way the colour can be that pale with a tan belly


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

I know c-genes dilute tans as well. I also didn't know what it was the first time. But a breeder in germany breeds them like this. I talked to her and she said it was the c-genes who did this. I found a second breeder with the same experience and now I'm breeding this tans too. And when i breed them with another PEW, I become this tans. If I breed them with other tans, (ex dove), than i have dove tan baby's  I'm not just saying something because it sounds nice.. i'm busy with tans since 5 years ago and I share experiences with other tan breeders. And this was our conclusion


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

When you breed PEW to a tan, you'll get tans unless the original tan carries PEW (in which case you'll get 50% PEW and 50% tans), and breeding these pale silver/dove tans to darker dove tans will result in dove tans because that's how it works. The fact that you got dove tan offspring proves that your mouse is a pale silver/dove tan. I bred doves and silver for two years and frequently got silvers as pale as your mouse.

The point is that any c-locus tan is genetically impossible, so your mouse can only be a silver tan


----------

